# The Drug Dealers as Founders of the US Universities



## PantaOz (Oct 2, 2022)

Few years ago I was teaching World History and when we came to the part about the US and the topic of the foundation of Harvard (and the other Ivy League universities) I had plenty of material that supported the well documented claims that most of those institutions were just a "money laundering scheme" and investment of the opium trade profits. There were couple of ransom attacks on my two computers and I lost most of it... so I tried to trace back and recover at least some of the "proof" for the history of the foundation of those universities and noticed one thing: most of the sites disappeared, others were "sanitized" so I could not find the documents anymore, and strangely, the search engines would not even come up with anything close to the results I was looking for.

There are few exceptions like “The Imperial Cruise: A Secret History of Empire and War,” by the historian James Bradley but these were now offered for sale through the main internet players. There is evidence in that book showing us that many of Boston’s elite families - Cabot, Lowell, and Kirkland included - sustained their wealth through the opium trade... so we could conclude that most Many of Harvard’s 19th-century heroes (or villains if you prefer) were high level drug dealers.




 

 


The Cabots were the worst of the lot during those turbulent times... so, while operating in China, they got involved in the lucrative opium export business and brought the trade back to Boston. It didn't take long for the Cabots to create an empire, establishing themselves as Boston’s elite, the Boston Brahmins!

Another source is still available, as a book of course, everything free disappeared (or maybe I lost my research ability?)! “Treason in America: From Aaron Burr to Averell Harriman,” was written by Anton Chaitkin and he nicely described the process of the syndicate growth! Few additional notable families became involved, including the Coolidge family, descendants of Thomas Jefferson! Did you know that Forbes family was involved, ancestors of former Secretary of State John Kerry...

Mafia did not start selling drugs in the US... the "businessmen" and "scholars", politicians and shady "Elite" characters were the creators of it! At the beginning of the nineteenth century, members of these families were creators of the US, holding the positions of treasurers for Harvard, directors for the Harvard and the Massachusetts Bank, and even the president of Harvard College! I do not think that students of that time have been frequent users of the drug but these guys and their shady trade were ever-present! They created the drug culture in the US... that never stopped. Spreading like a wildfire, but controlled one through the "creators" of the system, Yale University’s infamous Skull and Bone society joined. The society was funded by the Russels, the most successful family of opium dealers in America! So, when students visit the famous Columbia’s Low Memorial Library was also named after a key member of the family... everything financed by the ancestors of the Chinese students flocking there! Do not think that there was a university that wasn't involved. Even Princeton’s first large benefactor, John Green, used his opium trade money to fund his contributions.

Seeing how successful the founders were, didn't take long for students to pick up the trade themselves... even undergraduates were eager to deal themselves into the lucrative opium trade, and that was well researched in “The American Disease: Origins of Narcotic Control" by David F. Musto. He is showing us that students started opening opium “joints” from Boston to New York!






> Frank Mills was a Harvard freshman and he told the Boston Daily Globe from 1888 that :
> “Life at Harvard would not be complete until had experienced some of the effects of opium.”​


This statement was the beginning of his end... almost immediately after Mill’s interview, he overdosed on opium! On July 1, 1908, President Roosevelt elected Hamilton Wright as the first United States Opium Commissioner and his job was to target the few opium dealers and pharmacists still remaining in the Unites States... unfortunately the Cabots, the Lowells, and the Kirklands were not registered as those! And there was more to the story,,,



> The bride—her cousin Eleanor Roosevelt—followed, and behind her was President Theodore Roosevelt, who would give his niece away to the bridegroom, his fifth cousin Franklin Delano Roosevelt. Eleanor wore a pearl necklace and diamonds in her hair, gifts from Franklin’s rich Delano relatives. Even though Franklin had never made much money himself, Teddy knew that he would be able to care for his new wife: *FDR was heir to the huge Delano opium fortune*. Franklin’s grandfather Warren Delano had for years skulked around the Pearl River Delta dealing drugs. Delano had run offices in Canton and Hong Kong. During business hours, Chinese criminals would pay him cash and receive an opium chit. At night, Scrambling Crabs—long, sleek, heavily armed crafts—rowed out into the Pearl River Delta to Delano’s floating warehouses, where they received their Jesus opium under the cover of darkness. The profits were enormous, and at his death Delano left his daughter Sara a fortune that she lavished on her only son. The Delanos were not alone. Many of New England’s great families made their fortunes dealing drugs in China. The Cabot family of Boston endowed Harvard with opium money, while Yale’s famous Skull and Bones society was funded by the biggest American opium dealers of them all —the Russell family. The most famous landmark on the Columbia University campus is the Low Memorial Library, which honors Abiel Low, a New Y boy who made it big ork in the Pearl River Delta and bankrolled the first cable across the Atlantic. Princeton University’s first big benefactor, John Green, sold opium in the Pearl River Delta with Warren Delano. The list goes on and on: Boston’s John Murray Forbes’s opium profits financed the career of transcendentalist Ralph Waldo Emerson and bankrolled the Bell Telephone Company. Thomas Perkins founded America’s first commercial railroad and funded the Boston Athenaeum. (The Imperial Cruise_ A Secret History of - James Bradley - docshare.tips)



Of course, the above authors' theories and the documents they provided as evidence were very often ridiculed by the university lecturers nd professors but I noticed that nobody disputed the claims but they had negative attributes assigned for "writing style", "illiteracy", "being bitchy", "historical ignorance" and incompetence!

I would appreciate any more web sites, books, interviews, newspaper clips about this topic! I had so much more, and I want to rebuild it! Thanks in advance!


----------



## hobo (Oct 2, 2022)

PantaOz said:


> “Treason in America: From Aaron Burr to Averell Harriman,” was written by Anton Chaitkin


Maybe I'll say something stupid. Have you tried asking the author to share information? He wrote the book based on materials and facts. There is a site of the author.


----------



## torgo (Oct 2, 2022)

The book Dope, Inc. was the book that exposed a lot of the families involved in the business and in the global oligarchy, so much that the publisher EIR was targeted and they had to re-release the book with some info cut out.  Here is the original version.


----------



## PantaOz (Oct 3, 2022)

> During   the   last   century,   British   finance   protected   by   British   guns   controlled   the   world   narcotics   traffic.   The   names   of   the   families    and    institutions    are    known    to    the    history    student:    Matheson,     Keswick,     Swire,     Dent,     Baring,     and     Rothschild;     Jardine     Matheson,     the     Hongkong     and     Shanghai     Bank,     the     Chartered    Bank,    the    Peninsular    and    Orient    Steam    Navigation    Company.   Britain's   array   of   intelligence   fronts   ran   a   worldwide   assassination    bureau,    operating    through    occult    secret    societies:    the   Order   of   Zion,   Mazzini's   Mafia,   the   "Triads"   or   Societies   of   Heaven in China. Paging   back   over   the   records   of   the   narcotics   traffic   and   its   wake   of   corruption   and   murder,   the   most   uncanny   feature   of   the   opium-based   Pax   Britannica   is   how    shamelessly,    how    publicly    the   dope-runners   operated.   Opium   trading,   for   the   British,   was   not   a   sordid   backstreet   business,   but   an   honored   instrument   of   state    policy,    the    mainstay    of    the    Exchequer,    the    subject    of    encomia    from    Britain's    leading    apostles    of    "Free    Trade"    —    Adam   Smith,   David   Ricardo,   Thomas   Malthus,   James   Mill,   and   John  Stuart  Mill.  The  poisoning  of  China,  and  later  the  post-Civil  War  United  States,  did  not  lead  to  prison  but  to  peerages.  Great  sectors   of   the   Far   East   became   devoted   to   the   growing   of   the   opium   poppy,   to   the   exclusion   of   food   crops,   to   the   extent   that   scores   of   millions   of   people   depended   utterly   on   the   growing,   distribution and consumption of drugs.





> The  slave  and  cotton  trade  in  the  South  was  run  to  a  significant  degree    by    the    same    Scottish-based    families    that    also    ran    the    opium  traffic  in  the  orient.  The  Sutherland  family,  which  was  one  of   the   largest   slave   and   cotton   traders   in   the   South,   were   first   cousins    of    the    Matheson    family    of    Jardine    Matheson.    The    Barings,   who   founded   the   Peninsular   &   Orient   Steamship   Line   heavily    involved    in    the    opium    trade,    had    been    the    largest    investors   in   U.S.   clipper   shipping   from   the   time   of   the   American   Revolution.   The   Rothschild   family   as   well   as   their   later   "Our   Crowd"    New    York    Jewish    banking    cousins,    the    Lehmans    of    Lehman   Bros.,   all   made   their   initial   entry   into   the   United   States   through the pre-Civil War cotton and slave trade. In  the  case  of  the  U.S.  Civil  War,  the  British  opium  traffickers  bet  on  the  loser.  By  the  mid-1860s,  cotton  goods  from  the  southern  United   States   were   back   on   the   international   markets,   triggering   waves   of   bankruptcies   among   London   speculators   who   bet   on   dramatic  inflation  in  the  prices  of  Indian  and  Egyptian  cotton.  As  in  the  period  immediately  following  Britain's  loss  of  its  American  colonies   during   1776-87,   the   oligarchy   turned   to   an   expanded   opium traffic to paste over the losses. To   facilitate   the   planned   expansion   of   the   opium   trade,   the   British   banking   and   merchant   circle   founded   the   Hongkong   &   Shanghai     Corporation     in     1864.     Almost     simultaneously,     the     Matheson   family   founded   Rio   Tinto   (now   Rio   Tinto   Zinc),   a   tin   mining  venture  in  Spain  which  soon  began  shipping  these  ores  as  a method of payment for the opium. Who   founded   the   Hongkong   and   Shanghai   Corporation?   The   same   circle   of   merchant   banking,   trading,   and   shipping   families   —  centered  around  the  British  monarchy  —  who  opened  the  East  India   Company's   opium   trade   as   an   instrument   of   British   state   policy during the previous century. The    following    points    summarize    British    Opium    War    policy    against China through the 19th century: *   Open   sponsorship   of   mass-scale   opium   addiction   of   targeted   colonial and neocolonial populations by the British Crown;...



Dope Inc. 1978 - Amazing read!




And with so many years passed nothing has changed... the same players in the field:



> It was previously reported that since the US toppled the Taliban  in 2002, opium production in the country has tripled.
> 
> Afghanistan remains a homeland for the largest opium poppy  production and distribution network in the world, supplying more  than 90 percent of the global crop.
> 
> The United Nations says opium cultivation in Afghanistan  increased by 7 percent in 2014, hitting a record high despite  costly US led efforts to battle the production.


----------



## PantaOz (Oct 4, 2022)

Anglo-Saxon "businessmen" built their Empire on the suffering of others selling them drugs... this is footage from 1890-1900 in China... opium user...


----------



## Udjat (Oct 5, 2022)

I just want to give an example from my side of the world of this exact scenario of wealthy families dealing drugs, but through the pharmaceutical vein.  

The Sackler family owned a local ski resort that I used to work at when I was just a teenager.  They are the family known for the pushing of opiates, even when they very well knew the outcome of use of this narcotic.  They destroyed millions of lives and left this young generation growing up with their grandparents instead of their parents.  Another tactic by the dark entity, leaving the youth feeling forlorn, and farther from any truths that they should be aware of.  These children are being raised by the older generation that had been blinded of the truths.  

If there was any "family dynamic" to begin with, it surely has been ripped away and all these kids of this f****d up opiate generation are just pawns in the elites game.  The ghettos were made for just this, so if you have everyone rounded up in one community, it is easier to take them down, emotionally and physically.


----------



## scofield.htm (Oct 6, 2022)

There is no shift in global power, and no Russian or Chinese threat. There is only one interrelated global business kaBAL of ancient merchant crypto-occultic-aristocrats, utilizing their Agenturs & Political machine to rob, abuse and deceive gents for millennia.


----------



## PantaOz (Oct 8, 2022)

It was already mentioned that *Princeton*’s largest benefactor of the late 19th century, John Cleve Green, acquired his fortune from the *opium* *trade* in China. His donations endowed professorships and secured land and numerous buildings for the University, including Chancellor Green Library! Today, in that library you can get the book "*Our opium trade* *with China*" by Samuel S. Mander... from 1877!



 



Forbes was mentioned, too... and today they think they are the big name! Forbes Mansion was constructed in 1833 with money made from the opium trade in China and is now known as Forbes House Museum. The museum is now, for the first time, emphasizing this past.
*Opium: The Addiction Trade*, its most recent exhibition, is a slow analysis of this shadowy and obscure aspect of Boston history.





They are not hiding their past (now when everyone knows)! Members of the Forbes and Perkins families are featured in the exhibit.At the beginning of the 1800s, Thomas Handasyd Perkins and his brother James Perkins began shifting the focus of their maritime empire from the slave trade to trading with China.

Through a network of bribery and deception, American traders brought a lot of illegal opium to China, smuggled it into the country, and used the money to buy tea, china, silk, and other fabrics.The Perkins brothers and their nephews, Robert Bennet Forbes and John Murray Forbes, gained wealth from the sale of these Boston and other properties.

The opium trade and the beginning of what Chinese leaders referred to as a century of humiliation are the focus of the exhibition, which looks at the early relations between China and the United States.





The museum acknowledges in this exhibit the evil that the opium trade perpetuates to this day. In 1833, Ben Forbes, as he was known, constructed the Milton Mansion. He filled it with a lot of silk, vases, intricately carved tables and chairs, and sets of porcelain dishes.Forbes hid hardened cakes or opium balls under rice in chests in the exhibit to avoid detection.Ships based in Boston, Salem, Providence, and other East Coast ports would travel on voyages that could last two or three years, as depicted on maps.

Historians are frantically looking for clues that the opium trade contributed to an addiction problem in Boston in the middle of the 19th century.The Forbes House Museum and the Milton Public Library work together to provide information and talk about the current opioid crisis.

The opium trade and its impact on US-China relations, current anti-Asian sentiment, and the role of philanthropy in righting wrongs are also discussed in the exhibit.


----------



## Udjat (Oct 9, 2022)

Just so happens that the other day, after commenting on this thread, I looked up the history of the local "asylum" which is now of course named something else, and I found some interesting info.  It reads that the asylum used opium as one of its treatments during that latter part of the 1800's.  This was the supposed first "private" asylum in the United States.  

I believe they used to use LSD as a treatment for alcoholism, and then used a form of it for the purpose of war in Vietnam.  I want to think that these people definitely knew what they were doing with these drugs.  I think these "experimental" therapies were actually ways of seeing the connections between the soul and reality.  Actual possessions of souls, almost like exorcisms is what these people were witnessing with these patients.  A total visual of the process of this interdimensional extraction.  

Or maybe I am reading to much in to this.


----------

